# Ladie$ & Gent'$ the Lastest Drivers :))



## H4cziLLa (Aug 19, 2020)

Lastest mod dch uad by Alan Finotty with console uad and hda running active.
Sorry for Alan DCH UAD drivers sound awesome!!


----------



## dododo (Aug 20, 2020)

Installation Notes


----------



## Ubaldo Coldagelli (Aug 20, 2020)

Any links for downloading it?


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 20, 2020)

* Calling @Alan Finote*


----------



## xtreemchaos (Aug 20, 2020)

i want it just for my cat smegul   .


----------



## H4cziLLa (Aug 20, 2020)

Ubaldo Coldagelli said:


> Any links for downloading it?











						Releases · AlanFinotty/AAFDCHDriverMod
					

Realtek Audio Driver Mods by Alan Finotty. Contribute to AlanFinotty/AAFDCHDriverMod development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				




Here is universal patcher for creative Console who makes dts interactive selector in drivers. After download need disable antivirus and run as admin run.exe after reboot dts will be actived.








						File on MEGA
					






					mega.nz


----------



## H4cziLLa (Oct 17, 2020)

Old collection of Alan Finotty drivers mod:





						Files of Tyskey: Alan Finotty drivers mods folder
					

Tyskey Files




					uploadrar.com


----------

